# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.0 is out! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.0 is out!  *Added support via USB for  Xiaomi Mi 4i and  Xiaomi Redmi 2 and support for  Samsung SM-J200M,  Samsung GT-I9100,  Samsung GT-I9105,  Huawei P7-L10 and  Huawei G525-U00 via eMMC.* *Uploaded new “Live Logs” in to the Support Area.*  Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.0 Release Notes:   *🐙 Added support for the following models via USB*: *Xiaomi Mi 4i - Read/Write/Erase Full flash, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.**Xiaomi Redmi 2 - Read/Write/Erase Full flash, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.**🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC*: *Samsung SM-J200M - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.**Samsung GT-I9100 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.**Samsung GT-I9105 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.**Huawei G525-U00 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.**Huawei P7-L10 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.**🐙 Uploaded SRF for LG D295F into the Support Area («USER UPLOADED SRF» folder) (Thanks to Mr. Leandro_Grilo)*  *🐙 Uploaded new “Live Logs” into the Support Area.*   *🐙 All pinouts and Repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)*  *Also, we have improved routines of Sony phones connection, based on Qualcomm MSM7227A via Octoplus JTAG PRO Box
and we have uploaded «Octoplus JTAG Installer 1.9.5.2» into the Support Area and Octoplus Box site.  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

